# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  First russian quest...

## Scorpio

...or, at least, first russian computer quest I really like.   ::  
I'm talking about "Black Oasis" (developed by "Buka"/"Saturn plus"). Did anybody tried to play? Hardly recommended, if you like tricky puzzles, sinister and depressive atmosphere, and a lot of dark (and sometimes cynical) humor.

----------


## Propp

А что, "Колобки", "Штирлиц" и "ГЭГ" тебе не нравились? Шучу конечно...  ::

----------


## mike

> ...or, at least, first russian computer quest I really like.   
> I'm talking about "Black Oasis" (developed by "Buka"/"Saturn plus"). Did anybody tried to play? Hardly recommended, if you like tricky puzzles, sinister and depressive atmosphere, and a lot of dark (and sometimes cynical) humor.

 Do you mean heartily recommended?  Hardly recommended would mean you just barely think anyone will like it who enjoys those things.

----------


## Scorpio

To mike: Yes, you're right... I just realised, that in english "hardly" may have quite negative meaning. Yeah, it's not the case. What I meant to say is "I'm really recommend".   ::   
To propp: 
"Колобки" - это которые "Братья Пилоты"? Неплохая игра... но все-таки, это не совсем квест. Несколько другой жанр, в духе "Гоблинов". Да и графика там довольно примитивная... 
 "Штирлиц" - не играл. Но, по моему, игры-пародии - это уже последнее дело. Не смешно и не интересно. 
"ГЭГ" - в свое время поиграл в него немного. В общем, разочаровался. Слишком много пошлых шуток и пр. Ребята-разработчики слишком рвались показать всему миру, как хорошо они научились рендерить трехмерную графику, и за этими попытками как-то забыли, что нетривиальный сюжет и логика в квесте тоже должны присутствовать. Так что самое интересное в ГЭГе - это эротический тетрис.  :P  
В общем, похоже, что "Черный Оазис" - все-таки ПЕРВЫЙ настоящий квест на русской почве. Главное, чтобы он интересно кончился. Сейчас вот буду доигрывать...

----------


## Tu-160

А в чём сюжет?

----------


## Scorpio

Ну, если кратко, сюжет такой. Дело происходит через десяток лет в небольшом городке. Городок терроризирует неуловимый серийный убийца, число жертв которого уже приближается к сотне. 
А игра начинается с того, что главный герой приходит в себя в мешке для трупов в морге районной больницы. Причем, что самое противное, никак не может вспомнить, кто он такой, и как в этот мешок угодил... А дальше рассказывать не буду, чтоб не портить интерес  :P

----------


## Dogboy182

> . What I meant to say is "I'm really recommend".

 
Either, I really recommend, or I'm really recommending.

----------


## Scorpio

Oops again.  ::   
( And some people think English is easier than Russian?  :P )

----------


## Юрка

Не провести ли нам чемпионат по Обороне замка?  :: 
Кто наберёт больше очков и приложит PrintScreen финальной страницы со счётом в качестве доказательства, тот и победил.

----------


## it-ogo

> Не провести ли нам чемпионат по Обороне замка? 
> Кто наберёт больше очков и приложит PrintScreen финальной страницы со счётом в качестве доказательства, тот и победил.

 Играл, пока не надоело. 8850 - максимум. Это много или мало?

----------


## kib

> Не провести ли нам чемпионат по Обороне замка? 
> Кто наберёт больше очков и приложит PrintScreen финальной страницы со счётом в качестве доказательства, тот и победил.

  Веселая оказалась игрушка. Я минут двадцать не мог пройти 7, кажется, уровень (впереди летит группа быстрых танчиков и вмиг разносит замок). Потом в отчаянных попытках выяснил, что покупать-то пушки можно и во время уровня и скоро прошел всю игру. Причем никаких пушек, кроме самых мощных я не покупал.   Скачать файл

----------


## Basil77

Набрал с первого раза, прочитав предыдущий пост. Играть снова лениво.

----------


## Юрка

> Играл, пока не надоело. 8850 - максимум. Это много или мало?

 Там всего 10 уровней. А мировой рекорд где-то в районе 33 000 очков. Основные очки набираются на последнем уровне, так как там больше всего целей (20 "таранов", 20 мощных "мин", 20 быстрых "броневиков").  

> впереди летит группа быстрых танчиков и вмиг разносит замок

 Я заметил, что эти быстрые цели хорошо уничтожают большие пушки за 600$, если эта пушка установлена у поворота и развёрнута навстречу движению. Такая пушка первым выстрелом успевает убить одну быструю цель (если эти быстрые цели идут первыми в колонне).  

> Причем никаких пушек, кроме самых мощных я не покупал.

 А я первые два уровня прохожу только со средними пушками. После этого начинаю покупать большие пушки.  

> Потом в отчаянных попытках выяснил, что покупать-то пушки можно и во время уровня

 А я и не знал. Надо попробовать. А 32450 очков - это безоговорочное первое место.  ::

----------

